# Gravel forks that take 180 rotor



## ian_thom (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi all,
I am after a fairly specific fork and was wondering if anyone had any ideas
due to swapping wheel sets between bikes I need a fork that has:
- post mount
- 180 rotor compatibility
- external brake routing
- 15mm thru axle
- reasonably close to road gravel axle to crown (around the 400 mark)
anyone got any ideas?
thanks in advance!


----------

